# What would be better



## grace97 (Jun 27, 2012)

Since I don't have my mice yet I am still trying to figure out if I want to breed them or not. What I was wanting to know is if I decide not to breed and I wanted to get 2 mice would it be better to get 2 girls or 2 boys. I would think that if you get one of each gender that the would breed correct? Please let me know please.  :help


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Yes, if you get one of each gender and house them together, they will breed unless the male is neutered.
Boys cannot be housed together so if you decided to get boys, you would have to have 2 cages, one for each of them. Personally I find my boys are a bit more affectionate than my girls but many of the boys I have got currently were bred by me and have been handled since day one.

Anyway. Point being, boy shouldn't be housed together, girls can.


----------



## grace97 (Jun 27, 2012)

Thank you so much


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

You don't have to do a 1:1 ratio either, but since you'd be beginning it'd prolly be good to start that small. It also staggers the young so you don't end up with a flood of them.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

most of the time when i sell pet mice people get 2 or 3 girls and there have not been any problems. Boys do best one per cage.All mice can be affectionate with regular gentle handling.


----------

